# Radiator replacement



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

The original radiator in my 64 GTO developed a leak recently. I have not had overheating problems since I have owned the car. I live in Florida and in the summertime the engine temp would be 180, unless sitting in traffic, then would rise to 200-205.
I purchased a Cold Case aluminum radiator from Summit racing for $397. It was specifically designed to fit 64 / 65 GTO. I installed the radiator, which was a perfect fit, put in a bottle of Water Wetter, 2 gallons of Prestone 50/50 antifreeze and about half gallon of distilled water to get the level right. When I took it out Saturday it was 85 degrees and the engine temp never got over 160. Granted, I did not sit in any traffic, but I am pleased with the results.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Cold Case is awesome!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

I had some issues with CC fitment , but glad yours worked out ok!😊


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Zero problems with my Cold Case radiator in my 69. It works great!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Seems to me, out of the assorted radiator options/names I have seen come across the forum, the Cold Case brand appears to work well and keep engine temps down - all other parts of the cooling system in good working order.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Running a Cold Case in mine too. Temp always stays at a hair under 180. Only fitment issue I ran into on the 70 was the upper rubber isolators were narrower on the original. I used a razor and carefully enlarged the contact area and it worked just fine. My system was completely empty (new engine) and it took ~5 gallons to fill it.


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

When I said the fit was perfect, I had to shave the upper and lower rubber isolators. I consider that a minor problem.


----------

